# Key FOB & Alarm Woes



## neocruze (Mar 23, 2018)

So my key fob took a dump on me. Made the terrible mistake of buying one off amazon. So I thought I would just take the key part off and just use it and lock\unlock the door with the key. Problem is that the alarm system goes off when I open the door.....each time. So, until I can sort out the fob issues, is there a way to disable the alarm so that I can use the car? Also, besides the dealer, is there a place i can get a replacement fob?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

A Locksmith who deals with these products?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I bought a set of 2 through ebay when I added the factory remote start to my 2011. Unfortunately, I no longer have my account there so I can't look and see who the seller was. However, rather than search by year and model for the fob(s), you should search by the fcc id on the back to get the proper fob(s).

If I may ask, what do you mean by your key fob took a dump (besides the literal meaning!)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Apparently GM is reprogramming for free. 

My aunt just bought one off the internet.


----------

